# Unable to install on Dell Zino



## Titus (Jan 16, 2010)

I've been trying to install FreeBSD on an Inspiron Zino HD configured with an AMD Athlon 3250e processor. 

I've tried and failed with versions:
7.2-RELEASE-amd64-bootonly
7.2-RELEASE-amd64-livefs
8.0-RELEASE-amd64-bootonly
8.0-RELEASE-amd64-disc1

I know the media is not corrupted as I have installed on different machines successfully and verified with checksums.

I get as far "Looking up /boot/loader... found" then it just hangs. I even left the machine running for almost an hour and it simply sat there with this same message. It appears the machine is doing something as the media spins but it doesn't progress from this point. I'm not sure how to proceed and have had little luck when searching in this forum and others for hints/advice. Any advice or direction would be appreciated. If I need to provide more information please let me know. Thank you in advance.


----------



## derekschrock (Jan 16, 2010)

*i386 Disks*

Did you try i386 disks?


----------



## Titus (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks.
I tried 7.2-RELEASE-i386-bootonly.iso with the same results.


----------



## volatilevoid (Jan 16, 2010)

What about 8.0-RELEASE-amd64-memstick on USB?


----------



## Titus (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm downloading the img now. I will update as soon as I have it.


----------



## volatilevoid (Jan 16, 2010)

If your disc is compatible with your drive, then cdboot would be the component to blame. 

If _Relocating the loader and the BTX_ doesn't show up, cdboot hangs either

a) when trying to load /boot/loader (which is most likely when you say the drive keeps spinning) or
b) when trying to enable the A20 gate.

If there would be something wrong with the size calculation of /boot/loader, then you would get the _File too big_ error message. So cdboot is trying to load the binary. Do you see the rotating dash? Does it rotate? Then the problem lies in cdboots _read_ function which is supposed to load the boot loader. The BIOS call times out and the read is attempted again. As long as the call just can't be completed in time, reading the sector is tried infinitely which would result in something you just experienced.

I'd suggest to try another blank CD (from another manufacturer if possible) if booting from USB doesn't help you.


----------



## Titus (Jan 16, 2010)

I've been using Verbatim and Memorex media and I do indeed see the rotating dash. I'm half-way through the memstick download, but I will update again soon. Thank you again.


----------



## volatilevoid (Jan 16, 2010)

You're welcome.

Booting from USB should normally do the trick but even if not there would still be the possibility to try booting over Ethernet or installing the base system with another PC.


----------



## Titus (Jan 17, 2010)

I have successfully installed FreeBSD using 8.0-RELEASE-amd64-memstick. I started with the USB drive and finished with a DVD... Thank you again volatilevoid.


----------



## volatilevoid (Jan 17, 2010)

Titus said:
			
		

> I have successfully installed FreeBSD using 8.0-RELEASE-amd64-memstick. I started with the USB drive and finished with a DVD...



Great to hear! Have fun with your new system. 



			
				Titus said:
			
		

> Thank you again volatilevoid.



My pleasure.


----------

